# El antes y el ahora en la educacion



## Chico3001 (Oct 29, 2009)

Para que comparemos las epocas, Como han cambiado las cosas.......  


*Hecho:* Un par de niños se enfrascan en un pleito en el interior de la escuela y se retan a la hora de la salida.

*1977 :*Afuera de la escuela, se forma un grupo numeroso de espectadores, pero los contendientes se la pasan empujándose uno a otro solo lanzándose retos. Al día siguiente  están jugando juntos otra vez . 

*2008:*La directora manda hablar a sus padres y les explica la violencia en la que vive la juventud hoy en día. Recomienda terapia para ambos niños. Les sugiere a los padres que lean un libro, que se llama: "Cómo controlar la ira de tus hijos ", escrito por la Lic .  Josefina Leroux. Se establece una conferencia magistral de valores en la "Escuela para Padres" 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

*Hecho:* Sonaba el timbre de salida en la escuela 

*1977:*Salíamos corriendo acalorados a comprar paletas de hielo de sabores que vendía Don Pancho, el señor del carrito con la vendimia. Y nos íbamos caminando a casa jugando al trompo o las canicas antes de llegar a comer.  


*2008:*Las maestras no dejan salir a los niños si sus padres no están afuera con un  gafete autorizado y firmado por la directora. Don Pancho, fue cateado por la AFI, buscándole si no es narcomenudista. El departamento de 'derecho de suelo' del municipio, le retiró su carrito de paletas, porque no tiene permiso para vender. Salud Pública le ha prohibido que se establezca a menos de 100 metros alrededor de la escuela. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

*Hecho:*La maestra está dando clases, y es interrumpido por las burlas de Pepito, 'el payaso del salón'. 

*1977:*La maestra le zumba dos reglazos en las manos a Pepito y lo levanta de la oreja para dejarlo en el rincón por una hora. A la hora de la salida, le dice la maestra a los papás lo que pasó. En casa le dan otra 'calentadita' y lo dejan castigado por una semana. Pepito no vuelve a burlarse de la maestra nunca más. 

*2008:*La maestra sonriente le dice a Pepito lo inapropiado que es burlarse de la gente, y lo conmina a que no vuelva a suceder. Los papás de Pepito solicitan ver a la Directora, pues la maestra ha traumado a su hijo irreversiblemente, pues le avergonzó por haberle reprendido 'delante' de todos sus compañeros. La maestra va a la dirección de educación pública a que la reasignen. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

*Hecho:*Llega un niño nuevo a la escuela que viene de Campeche. Pepito empieza a llamar delante de todos al recién llegado: "PRIETO". 

*1977:*Pepito es parado enfrente para que pida disculpas al niño, y le encargan al día siguiente tres planas de 'Debo respetar a mis compañeros de clase'. Además de llevar una composición de 100 palabras sobre la vida de Benito Juárez. Es la última vez que Pepito molesta al niño. 

*2008:*La madre del niño va al noticiero de Javier Alatorre, para quejarse del trato racista que se le dio a su hijo. Al día siguiente Loret de Mola hace un programa especial llamado 'El racismo sanguinario en Mexico '. El domingo hacen una mesa redonda en Cambios en dónde invitan a Lopez Obrador para hablar de la política educacional equivocada que tiene el gobierno del estado y la desviación de recursos en la construcción de una escuela en Cd. Neza Solidaridad. Al día siguiente renuncia el Secretario de Educación. El presidente municipal de Ecatepec, regala una despensa a la familia y le da una beca para una carrera de mecánico programador fiscalista en el TESE, no sin antes dar un discurso, 'llorando', porque se acuerda como se burlaban sus compañero de la escuela de cómo hablaba. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

*Hecho:* Es entrega de calificaciones al final de cursos. 

*1977:*Los niños que obtuvieron primer lugar, salen con un diploma que la maestra y la directora entregan delante de todo el grupo y le dan un chocolate de Sanborns. Ponen su fotografía en el cuadro de honor para que sirva de ejemplo a todo el grupo. El niño que reprobó tendrá que repetir el año completo porque no tuvo buen aprovechamiento. 

*2008:*La boleta que entregan a los papás tienen calificativos de 'Muy Bien'. 'Vas por buen camino', 'Tu puedes'. o unos cuadros con unas caritas sonrientes o tristes. A todos les dan diplomas, que dicen cosas como 'Para el niño mas optimista del salón'. Nunca se sabe quién sacó el primer lugar. Y nadie repite el curso. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

*Hecho:* Es el primer día de clases luego de largas vacaciones. Un niño se unta pegamento en las manos para quedarse pegado en la cama y no ir a la escuela.

*1977:*A punta de chingadazos, el papá le deja la mitad de la piel en el barandal de la cama y se lo lleva la escuela a empujones, diciéndole que no se quedará en casa de 'huevón'. El huerco cabrón se tiene que levantar temprano todos los días a partir de ese momento so pena que le repitan la dosis. 

*2008:*Tiene que ir protección civil a despegarle con cuidado de la cama y no lastimarlo. Sale en todos los noticieros a nivel nacional. Es aplaudido por cuanto huevón existe. Suben un vídeo a Youtube que alcanza las 100,000 visitas en unas cuantas horas. El grupo Kappaz de la Sierra le compone un corrido, además de que le invitan a participar en el elenco del Show de los Chicharrines. El Alumno termina por no ir a la escuela ese día, ni al siguiente para atender a los medios que le solicitan entrevistas. Un psicólogo recomienda psicoterapia breve y darle Paroxetina de 10 mg diarios para controlar su trastorno fóbico. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Otro ejemplo

*Relato:*
La semana pasada compre un producto que costo $158. Le di a la cajera $200 y busque en el bolsillo $8 para evitar recibir más monedas. La cajera tomo el dinero y se quedo mirando la maquina registradora, aparentemente sin saber que hacer. Intente explicarle que ella tenia que darme $50 de cambio, pero ella no se convenció y llamo al gerente para que la ayudara. Tenia lagrimas en sus ojos mientras que el gerente intentaba explicarle y ella aparentemente continuaba sin entender

¿Por que les estoy contando esto?

Porque me di cuenta de la evolucion de la enseñanza de la matematica desde 1950, que fue asi:

1. Enseñanza de matemáticas en 1950:
Un cortador de leña vende un carro de leña por $ 100.00. El costo de producción de ese carro de leña es igual a 4/5 del precio de la venta. 
¿Cual es la ganancia?

2. Enseñanza de matemáticas en 1970:
Un cortador de leña vende un carro de leña por $ 100.00. El costo de produccion de ese carro de leña es igual al 80% del precio de la venta.
¿Cual es la ganancia?

3. Enseñanza de matemáticas en 1980:
Un cortador de leña vende un carro de leña por $ 100.00. El costo de produccion de ese carro de leña es de $ 80,00.
¿Cual es la ganancia?

4.. Enseñanza de matemáticas en 1990:
Un cortador de leña vende un carro de leña por $ 100.00. El costo de produccion de ese carro de leña es de $ 80.00. Escoja la respuesta correcta, que indica la ganancia:
( ) $ 20.00 ( ) $40..00 ( ) $60.00 ( ) $80.00 ( ) $100.00

5. Enseñanza de matemáticas en 2000:
Un cortador de leña vende un carro de leña por $ 100.00. El costo de producción de ese carro de leña es de $ 80.00. La ganancia es de $ 20.00. 
¿Es correcto?
( ) Si ( ) No

6. Enseñanza de matematicas en 2008:
Un cortador de leña vende un carro de leña por $ 100.00. El costo de produccion de ese carro de leña es de $ 80.00. Si Ud. sabe leer coloque una X en los $ 20.00 que representan la ganancia.
( ) $ 20.00 ( ) $40.00 ( ) $60.00 ( ) $80.00 ( ) $100.00


¡¡¡No se rian, es en serio!!!


----------



## Cacho (Oct 29, 2009)

Si no me río... Más bien lloro...

Es patéticamente cierto allá y acá. La pedagogía mal entendida le hace mucho daño a la educación, y están entendiendo cada vez peor la pedagogía.

Saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 29, 2009)

En serio que este video tiene mucha razon... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMTQ8sICjKM


----------

